# Sand question (black sand) Imagitarium



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

So i was thinking of using this Imagitarium Black Aquarium Sand
My question is that in a 55gal corner tank how many inches should I aim for to help with providing another source for beneficial bacteria to thive?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Look for sand that is 20 grain so that it is not too fine and does not harm your filters.

The bacteria live mainly on filter media. It will colonize any surface, so 1/2 inch or 1 inch is fine for beneficial bacteria.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you sir for your reply.
I will get the appropriate size grain.

P.s. I was born in Lake Hiawatha many many years ago!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had my first apartment there.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I had my first apartment there.


Nice!


----------

